# XM In Car--Cutting Out



## Benny Blades (Jan 5, 2007)

Lately I've been noticing losing sound…artist displayed or losing signal all together…”NO SIGNAL” displayed just driving down the street. I know trees/buildings or tree lined streets could affect the signal but it just seems over the last few weeks it's been more noticeable. Any other reports like this out there? Did XM possibly do something on their end?? I love XM, been a subscriber for three years now but this is getting annoying!


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

A couple of times in the last few months we've had days where it was real bad, and logging onto the XM website they had some sort of message that there was a satellite problem and they were working on it.

But that's only been like twice in 3 or 4 months.

What radio do you have? My parents bought a Deliphi RoadyXT for my wife and it's HORRIBLE. We took a trip to the Sacramento area the other day, and for a good 45 minutes of the drive, all I got on the XM was static. Thought maybe it was getting overpowered by a local station, so I turned off the XM, and got nothing but static. For some reason, it just wasn't broadcasting the FM frequency right.... But the signal always showed up good, so that's likely a different problem that you're looking at...


----------



## Benny Blades (Jan 5, 2007)

Sharkie...my radio is stock in my Accord. Something is not right on the XM front.......I can't remember hearing this much loss of signal or cutting out. Oh well, thanks for your reply.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Sharkie_Fan said:


> A couple of times in the last few months we've had days where it was real bad, and logging onto the XM website they had some sort of message that there was a satellite problem and they were working on it.
> 
> But that's only been like twice in 3 or 4 months.
> 
> What radio do you have? My parents bought a Deliphi RoadyXT for my wife and it's HORRIBLE. We took a trip to the Sacramento area the other day, and for a good 45 minutes of the drive, all I got on the XM was static. Thought maybe it was getting overpowered by a local station, so I turned off the XM, and got nothing but static. For some reason, it just wasn't broadcasting the FM frequency right.... But the signal always showed up good, so that's likely a different problem that you're looking at...


I've got the same Delphi receiver, Sharkie, and I love it. I have had very little signal problems. I must emphasize, however, that I have it connected via the cassette player, which I never use in my vehicle. When I bought my minivan from my father last fall, I quickly realized how important a cassette adapter would be when a couple months later I purchased XM and a car kit and receiver. The cassette adapter method is the best one to use for nonfactory installs. My sound is amazing!

A few friends of mine who have theirs connected via the FM frequency method all report major problems that way.


----------



## cweave02 (Oct 12, 2007)

Mine is connected through the FM frequency, and I have not had any trouble - except when stopped at the light next to the Baptist Church. Hmmm. My only irritant is the static for the first twenty or more seconds when I crank up my Pilot until the XM comes on.


----------



## Benny Blades (Jan 5, 2007)

regardless of setup...when you drive down tree lined streets...does your cut of or lose signal?


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

Do you have a sunroof on your car? If so, when it opens does it slide out over the top of your car? The reason I ask. I have a Monte Carlo and the sun roof slide out above the roof and when it is all the way open it cover most of the Sat antenna and mine cuts out.


----------

